# Backup Camera Options?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I was under the impression that all cars sold in the US in MY 2014 were required to have a backup camera by federal law. Someone correct me if I'm moderately confused.


----------



## wualumni (Jan 10, 2015)

They did pass a law requiring that, but they don't have to fully comply until May 2018.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

For just over 500 dollars you could of had the backup camera, auto dim mirrors, heated mirrors, power seat and a remote start if you have the automatic trans all OEM.


----------



## wualumni (Jan 10, 2015)

Not really. I got a very good deal on the one I bought because they had it on the lot for awhile.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

how about something like this: CMOS NTSC Car Reverse Backup Rear View Camera Fit for Chevrolet Cruze 09 11 | eBay


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Have you just called your dealer and asked? They may be able to tell you.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I can confirm the camera just shown on eBay is an excellent camera. I've had it installed for about a month now and have zero problems with it. It's good quality and has parking assist guide lines. We've been slammed with ice, rain, and snow and I have encountered 0 issues. The only thing is that I have an after market radio with s specific video input for reverse camera. It is then triggered by a connection to the system for when the car goes into reverse. The thing is, GM uses that proprietary connector crap and you likely can't just hookup any camera to a stock system like you could aftermarket. Honestly with the amount of money you will pay just for that camera thst is no better than the one I have, you might as well just install s whole aftermarket system like I've done for about the same price. Get what I have and you'll have apple car play/android auto and a host of other features not to mention better sound quality.




These car manufacturers really need to get over themselves charging people an arm and a leg for things that can easily be had for less. Nothing like going in for my last service at the dealership and being called "smart" because I got the cruze base model without any of that stuff and literally added a ton of features found in higher trims for just $600 not the extra $3,000 or so that instantly depreciates anyway once you drive the car off the lot! The back up camera was one of the things he noticed first. This advisor sees tons of these cars all day long im sure, and for him to be impressed with my choice of upgrade says a lot, but I digress.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep What he said .. I Got TV too .. and that is another Head Ache to install. But I get the Black Hawkes games .....


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

This was my first mod to my 2012 Eco. I bought a mirror from an GMC Acadia or Silverado for $175 on eBay. I bought this backup camera:

http://www.amazon.com/Esky-EC170-06.../dp/B00GSFIJS6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1421111

and this wiring harness for the mirror:

Base Mirror 10-Pin Jumper Harness 9002-6006 - Rear Vision Accessories - Other

The mirror fits the Cruze perfectly and is also autodimming, a feature I won't go without again. I'm very satisfied with the results, especially for $240 in parts. While I think the Esky camera I bought looks good, and certainly performs as well as I could want, I would buy the camera in the eBay link if I did it again; the installation is more flush and OEM looking to me.


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

Snappa said:


> I can confirm the camera just shown on eBay is an excellent camera. I've had it installed for about a month now and have zero problems with it. It's good quality and has parking assist guide lines. We've been slammed with ice, rain, and snow and I have encountered 0 issues. The only thing is that I have an after market radio with s specific video input for reverse camera. It is then triggered by a connection to the system for when the car goes into reverse. The thing is, GM uses that proprietary connector crap and you likely can't just hookup any camera to a stock system like you could aftermarket. Honestly with the amount of money you will pay just for that camera thst is no better than the one I have, you might as well just install s whole aftermarket system like I've done for about the same price. Get what I have and you'll have apple car play/android auto and a host of other features not to mention better sound quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were you able to retain all OEM functions after installing that?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Like what ? On star !
I have what I need and then some !


----------



## epnola (Jan 13, 2015)

I know you want to keep it on the myLink screen, but I researched and haven't found anything...

Check this out: Amazon.com: Peak PKC0BU4 Wireless 4.3-Inch Back-up Camera Kit: Automotive

It's a wireless backup camera - there is also an installation video on the gallery.

*Backup camera/transmitter:* mount the camera to license plate, route cables to inside of trunk, connect to a reverse light or backup/reverse power source, then connect power cable and camera cable *to transmitter*, hide the transmitter in the back of the car (deck/interior).

*Screen/receiver:* suction the screen holder to windshield, place screen in holder, connect to power source (cigarette lighter), test it by turning key to 'ACC' then putting car into reverse.


----------

